# Lisbon, OH -#1622 Hans, M Sr., stray Euth 7/22



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14193225
Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center 
Lisbon, OH 
1622 HANS 
Large Senior Male Dog Pet ID: 1622 
















This is "HANS"(avail 07/19). He was found wandering on Arch St. Hans looks like he could have been a police dog in his younger years. He is extremely people oriented but likes cats and dogs as well. Hans had a terrible case of fleas and is very, very skinny (the 2 could possibly be related). However, we have given him something to treat the flea infestation and are currently working on "bulking" him up some!! Hans loves being the center of attention in the office! He is very friendly and loving. He was wearing a collar but no id. No one has called to report him lost/missing. He has been give a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. 

He is scheduled to be euthanized on WEDNESDAY, JULY 22ND 

Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving him a loving home and a second chance at life. Our adoption fee is $100 CASH which includes his neuter, parvo/distemper, 3 days of panacur, and an Ohio dog license which will be honored throughout the state through the end of the current year. 

We are open Mon-Fri 8am-12pm and 1pm-4pm and Sat 9am-12pm ******UPDATE**** If our hours are not convenient, our staff will be happy to set up a visitation/adoption appointment any Thursday evening in addition to our usual hours.
My Contact Info
Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center 
Lisbon, OH 
330-424-6663


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Handsome dog


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Hans, that is my dads name and he is 81!! 

Hope someone can help him?


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*






















He is my kinda guy!

Hopefully, since he was wearing a collar, someone is missing him and will find him. He doesn't have much time, poor baby.

If anyone is interested in him, I'll chip in towards his expenses. Please PM me.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Oh yes, and he doesn't look much like a senior to me and he certainly doesn't look skinny!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

I did do a check of all Ohio cities/counties Craigs list for lost GS there are some,but none fit him.Also checked some other sites for lost pets,none.I dont know exactly what Lisbon is close to???


FyI: THERE IS A FEMALE GS USED IN SEARCH AND RESCUE MISSING FROM Royersford, Pa.


----------



## cork2win (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

This may not be the place for this question, and I apologize if it's not. I just delivered Storm to Bob last weekend so that he could foster Storm and eventually find him a home. I don't really know how Bob arranged to foster the dog, I assume he did so directly with the shelter. If I wanted to foster Hans, where do I start? Do I just call the shelter? Do I have to pay the fee to get him out if I'm only fostering?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

bump


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

I think the best bet would be to call the shelter directly to see if they have a foster program. I love this dog and he likes kitties...I wish I were closer!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

This shelter works very hard to save the dogs. You can contact them directly, I would use both e-mail and phone. I don't think this dog is a senior. Neglected dogs often look and act older than their age.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

i will call the shelter in the morning and see if he is already fixed... If so i could drive up and outright adopt him....


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

He will NOT die in the shelter !


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

I talked with Dawn at the shelter today; he is not neutered; is settling in and they will be evaluating him for a couple days because he isn't available for adoption yet. Last Hope will pull him and has a foster available if the public doesn't step in or his owners are found. He was found as a stray laying beside a sleeping kitten!!

I will work to get his pull fee lowered since all our funds are drying up with the economy and so many are left loose and abandoned. Sometimes they do it and others times the shelter won't budge :-(

Pat Lukos
Last Hope Safe Haven


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Vali

Let me know if you truly want to adopt him and we will help you. I am in Aliquippa area and we can always use help with transport.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*



> Originally Posted By: patgsdHe was found as a stray laying beside a sleeping kitten!!


Now I really adore him. I'm so glad he will be getting out of the shelter.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

glad to hear help is available.
What became of the kitten he was sleeping next to? Hope they took it as well.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

So glad to hear help is available for him.
Just wondering what happened to the kitten he was sleeping next to? Hope they took it to the shelter as well.Apperently he likes cats,lol.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

i am 82 miles away from him and i will call them in the morning to see what they say.. I can asure him a wonderful FOREVER home







the shelter states that they will neuter him before he can get out ... i will have to go there twice.. but so be it if thats the only way they do it... i will ask them tomorrow
He is just wonderful and He will have no worry in the world!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

if the kitten is there i might get it too







i am a big cat fan.... i have a few already all rescues as well


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Any news?


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Just checking on this loveable guy. Anything new?


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

i was not able to get a hold of any one at the shelter Saturday morning







I will keep trying Monday and send off an e mail to see whats going on with Hans


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

Your wonderful Vali!!!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

HE IS ADOPTED


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

I was just so worried about this boy that I called about him today too. They told me he was being picked up by a rescue. I wonder if he was adopted privately or went into a rescue? 

I hope they took his little kitten buddy too!


----------



## patgsd (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

I talked with Columbiana Pound today and all is set for Hans to come to a Last Hope foster...he is very thin, but very sweet, he is old but that doesn't matter to us. When he is in his foster home and settled, we'll let you all know.

Pat


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

That's wonderful news, Pat. You know I







him!

I'm anxious to see just how skinny he is. He doesn't look skinny at all to me in the pictures. Thank you!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

He would not been left there ! I was ready to go 
now i will see if i can get another one in need in OH


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

thanks for the update ! and the help for Hans


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lisbon, OH Senior Male HANS 1622 stray Euth 7/22*

says ADOPTED


----------

